# Nitros?



## Mecho1.6 (May 8, 2003)

I can buy a 75 horse shot system for my car and i was wondering what i need to do to the engine if anything to have it work properly it is a wet system.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

75 may be too much for the ga. I don't think you should go any higher then a 55 shot system


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

is your car stock? 75 might be a little much for that 1.6


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

it will work


----------



## Mecho1.6 (May 8, 2003)

ARe u sure katana200sx?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

not 100%...its been awhile since ive read about n2o. the engine can take it and im pretty sure the mass air and injectors can. but i will let someone else tell u for sure. if not, just buy a 50 shot jet


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Well*

I have personally seen a GA with a 75 shot wet kit. You will for SURE have to upgrade your clutch and use something to tune it. JWT ecu or some other means. No one can tell you it will work for sur eand won't blow up. That is all part of tuning and is up to you. 

Also, moving this to the nitrous forum.


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

go with the 55 shot trust me i've used nitrous on my car and the 55 shot took 1.5 seconds off of my 1/8th mile track time. the 75 shot is too much for a 1.6.


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

it took a second and a half off of your 1/8th how is that possible what are you running and what mods


----------

